

Ask HN: What do you think of private clouds? - jbobes

And what are your thoughts on this idea?
http://cl.ly/0Q3j0z1V3x2E
======
a3n
No need for link shortners on HN.

It's an interesting question but I'm not clicking on the link, no idea where
it goes.

I think I'm probably in favor of them, for the independence. The downside is
that the more you have "up there," the more you risk it being plundered by the
government or other criminals.

------
jbobes
clickable link <http://cl.ly/0Q3j0z1V3x2E>

